# EXPLOSIONS In Motion



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Haven't posted a video in a long time . I set up my pendulum swing again so I can do my in motions shots . I'm using " Red Cracker Snaps " for a target . Target profile is the size of a match head . Distance 33 feet . It's a different kind of focus shooting small swinging targets . I'll do some cards and match lights soon and eventually the Gambler on the swing . Just getting started again . Just having some fun and trying to keep it fresh and motivating . Hope you enjoy .


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

* :bowdown:** :bowdown:** :bowdown:*


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

man you make that look to easy, great shooting really like your vids, motivates me to be that good one day


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Great shooting treefork


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Great to have you shooting regularly again, Marty.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You da man!! As always great shootn!! Love your videos


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy Hippy, Good shot!

Like watching the 70's with a shot from the 21st century. :thumbsup: :target:


----------



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

Omg great shoot

Gửi từ ASUS_Z00AD của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Always enjoy your shooting vids. Great shot.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

ahahah funny! 
Have to try swinging target...I don't know in my range...I'll thinking about it!
Great shooting TF!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> * :bowdown:** :bowdown:** :bowdown:*


Thank you for watching A.E.M. .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn, the boy can shoot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Luck over skill said:


> man you make that look to easy, great shooting really like your vids, motivates me to be that good one day


Thanks for watching and commenting . Keep shooting . Use your skill over luck !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

James West said:


> Great shooting treefork


Thanks for watching and commenting



bigdh2000 said:


> Great to have you shooting regularly again, Marty.


Ya . It relaxes me Dan .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

lol. I can only grow hair like that in my nose. You must promise to be sporting that doo when you achieve the Cross. Instant cult status on the level of "If I can just touch his garment" will result. Do you have an agent?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Holy Hippy, Good shot!
> 
> Like watching the 70's with a shot from the 21st century. :thumbsup: :target:


Thanks Ray . The long hair has dramatically helped my shooting . My strength is also through the roof . It's weird but I'll take it .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> You da man!! As always great shootn!! Love your videos


Thanks for always watching and commenting Ibojoe . I appreciate it .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Quynh said:


> Omg great shoot
> 
> Gửi từ ASUS_Z00AD của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


Thanks for watching .



wn4Studios said:


> Always enjoy your shooting vids. Great shot.


Thanks for the kind words .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> ahahah funny!
> Have to try swinging target...I don't know in my range...I'll thinking about it!
> Great shooting TF!


Thanks Genoa . These are the bigger bang version of the snaps you're using . If you can find any in your country I highly recommend them for a bigger bang . They are fun !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are a true Ambassador of this sport.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> ****, the boy can shoot!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Gary . Slingshots are pretty amazing !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> lol. I can only grow hair like that in my nose. You must promise to be sporting that doo when you achieve the Cross. Instant cult status on the level of "If I can just touch his garment" will result. Do you have an agent?


Thanks CornDawg . I will set up the Cross some time . The bands will need to be a little more powerful for that shot . As long as I don't cut my hair it should be no problem .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> You are a true Ambassador of this sport.


Thank you Tom . I am passionate about slingshots and hope that I can make it contagious .

I have to drive to Indiana to buy these targets used in the video . ( Red Cracker Snaps ) . Have you tried them yet since they are available to you ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you all . The swinging match light and swinging card cut are next up .


----------

